# Small feet and cramp - set up tips please!



## Penwarr (11 mo ago)

Hey! 
after some set up advice please. Am petite 160 cm and size 36 feet. Was finding that I’m constantly getting cramp in my rear calf and numbness in my feet esp the back. It’s getting better as my technique has improved and ive gone much looser on my boots and bindings however I’m now looking to do more harder runs where my super loose bindings and laces will not work. It all seems a bit of a mine field but looking to get my own board so wondering if some low back flexy / soft material combined with a less bulky mid ankle strap (hires are so thick the pressure goes from my shin to mid foot!) or I’ve seen burton step ons - however I already ownThirtyTwo boots so don’t really want to have to buy again! 
thanks in advance


----------



## rastalion (10 mo ago)

Both me and my SO have large and low calf muscles so I know what you mean. Since you already have your own boots, heat molding your liners will really help. You can do it at home if you're handy and careful but do a good amount of research beforehand or just visit a boot fitter.

Another tip for the calf, do up your boot as tight as you want but keep the liner laces loose. Then it will feel snug enough without the liner digging into your calves. 

Also, regular calf stretches are a must if you will be snowboarding at any rate. 

Finally, when you get your own board and bindings start playing with stance angles and width until you find the best settings for your own body. Start with a common angle like +15/-15 or +18/-9 but don't limit yourself with common angles, your body might be needing something different. For example I am naturally duck footed and my stance angles are +30/-21 which are extreme for most people but that's what my body needs. You can only try and see for yourself so it's a good idea to be done with the rentals. Have fun snowboarding!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Penwarr said:


> Am petite 160 cm and size 36 feet. It all seems a bit of a mine field but looking to get my own board so wondering if some low back flexy / soft material combined with a less bulky mid ankle strap (hires are so thick the pressure goes from my shin to mid foot!)


I'd bet the rental boards you're riding are too wide, and the bindings are crap. Invest in your own set up and you'll be much happier on the slopes. Look for something with a waist width of 23.5 or narrower, and bindings that have the injection molded/plastic web style of strap instead of heavily padded which should help spread out the pressure better. 

Something like a Capita Jess Kimura Pro or Birds of a Feather with Rome Brass, Burton Lexa, Union Juliet etc would work well. Narrow waist and comfy straps is likely what you need.


----------



## Penwarr (11 mo ago)

rastalion said:


> Both me and my SO have large and low calf muscles so I know what you mean. Since you already have your own boots, heat molding your liners will really help. You can do it at home if you're handy and careful but do a good amount of research beforehand or just visit a boot fitter.
> 
> Another tip for the calf, do up your boot as tight as you want but keep the liner laces loose. Then it will feel snug enough without the liner digging into your calves.
> 
> ...


Thanks will def try tinkering with the angles more next trip. Boots are heat moulded and that def helps. Have been doing calf strengthening and care and has helped a bit


----------



## Penwarr (11 mo ago)

Phedder said:


> I'd bet the rental boards you're riding are too wide, and the bindings are crap. Invest in your own set up and you'll be much happier on the slopes. Look for something with a waist width of 23.5 or narrower, and bindings that have the injection molded/plastic web style of strap instead of heavily padded which should help spread out the pressure better.
> 
> Something like a Capita Jess Kimura Pro or Birds of a Feather with Rome Brass, Burton Lexa, Union Juliet etc would work well. Narrow waist and comfy straps is likely what you need.


Thanks! This makes a lot of sense I had a slimmer Nitro rental board on my last trip than this one that had lighter bindings now you mention it and it felt easier to move the board. Will check put the bits you mentioned - looks like I’m going shopping!


----------

